# DBSTalk.COM News Update Stats



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

With last Thursday nights installment of our popular DBSTalk.COM News Updates it was the first time I was able to really keep stats on how many people watched it via RealVideo.

The number of viewers in RealVideo actually suprised me.

The number of views SO FAR this week for this weeks edition was 274. And these are just people who watched with RealVideo.

I was suprised to see who was watching the newscasts, such people include the FCC, The DOJ, Echostar, DirecTV, ExpressVu as well as numerous house.gov and senate.gov addresses!

We try our best to pump out new editions where there is realy news to report in the world of DBS. This week so far nothing major to report.

Unfortunately there are no stats for the number of people who have watched using Windows Media as we are not actually using a Windows Media server. If we had Windows Media stats I am sure we would have over 500 viewers who have watched the News Update this week.

Another interesting stat was that 112 people watched the 721 Demo video from our 721 review which can be found at http://www.dbstalk.com/review/

Thats a lot of people looking for 721 info just this week. I am going to work on an update of the 721 review now that I had a chance to play with it for awhile. Anyone who would like to write up reviews of the 721 are welcome to do so in our PVR area, I will link all new reviews posted at the main 721 review site.

I thank each and every one of you who have been out there helping us grow and who have been watching the videos. As you know none of the staff here at DBSTalk.COM gets paid for doing this we all take great pride in bringing you the latest and greatest.

We thank you for your continued input and support!

Thanks again for visiting DBSTalk.COM


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

Wow. With that kind of exposure, maybe Charlie would be interested in letting you interview him about the merger.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Scott Chats!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry I can't do Scott Chats... I cant quite do the deer in the headlites look that Charlie does. 

Besides I don't think Chris would be a good side kick like Jim Defranco, I have talked to Chris plenty of time yet I never hear him do that pattented Defranco Cackle laugh.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay...on the next news update have Chris say. "Now That's Exciting!".

See ya
Tony


----------



## jannlinder (Oct 2, 2002)

> Unfortunately there are no stats for the number of people who have watched using Windows Media as we are not actually using a Windows Media server. If we had Windows Media stats I am sure we would have over 500 viewers who have watched the News Update this week.


You can grind your web logs and search for the name of the Windows media player file (whatever.wmv) in order to get the number of viewers of that format. ...if your web server is what is serving that file.

Jann


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just did that, 

And WOW amd I suprised!

The Windows Media Broadband Version was downloaded 693 times!

The RealVideo has been downloaded 376 times.

It appears that Windows Media is more popular then RealVideo with our users. I kind of expected it to be the other way around!

Very interesting.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Why would it be surprising? Microsoft has forced it on everyone now. All you have to do is click on the icon and you get to see the video. To do Real you have to go download and install it. I have to admit I use the windows media player all the time just because it is easier and does not have a bunch of ads on it. I do have the real one installed, but it is easier to just click on windows media.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The nice part of Windows Media is it needs no special software to stream the video to you.  

The RealVideo we have here is hosted on a special server I have setup running the RealServer G2 server software. This allows us to stream the RealVideo to you.


----------

